# Another grooming question



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm getting pretty good with bathing and grooming the boys in a non professional sort of way. I can get them to look straight haired and poufy the first day but by day two they look like a day old, leftover ice cream soda with all the fizz out. What am I doing wrong that it doesn't have that wonderful full coated fluffy look like it does when they come home from the groomer -- or when they go into the ring for competition? I'm sure there's something in the way I blow dry them that's not working quite right.

Any help from the pros would be appreciated.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Geri,
I will say the next day after a show Dash doesnt look as good as he did in the ring! For blow drying for shows to make them poof up, you just blow dry opposite of how you want the hair to go ex- you blow dry from stomach up, or from butt to head. However, I don't know of a way to make them poofy 24 hours later but then again neither of my Neezers have a poofy coat to begin with


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda,

I had a feeling that's what I needed to do. Now a stupid question, if you blow dry from the bottom up, do you use a clip to keep the other hair away from the area you're working on till you get to it?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Geri, I don't but I only do this for Dash the day of a show to be honest. It is too much work to do for me at home. Cause all it takes is a little moisture in the air and he is done. What works best for me is to have Dasher lay on his side. Then I use my hand dryer in one hand and brush up with the other. This is where it would be really helpful to have the dryer arm (on my list for my next pet edge order!) But I dont have to use a clip but I can brush sections that way. Does it make sense?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gottcha! I'll try it next time. I just love the look and I figure if the groomer can do it I should be able to also.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the day after*

whether the groomer or this groomer (me) does it, the next day or sometimes a half an hour later, they don't look near as good.

This is why no one wants you near their dogs at shows...sometimes even breathing on them will make their coat different.

Funny, the original standard says happy go lucky and not fussed over...well mine sure look that way pretty much all of the time!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> whether the groomer or this groomer (me) does it, the next day or sometimes a half an hour later, they don't look near as good.
> 
> This is why no one wants you near their dogs at shows...sometimes even breathing on them will make their coat different.
> 
> *Funny, the original standard says happy go lucky and not fussed over*...well mine sure look that way pretty much all of the time!


In that case mine are perfect -- most of the time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Rikidaisy said:


> This is why no one wants you near their dogs at shows...sometimes even breathing on them will make their coat different.


Hey, that's not true for all of us.  In fact, in Northern California, that probably only applies to a few _*at most*_. I, and a few others, let people touch our dogs all the way until we are walking into the ring. I just don't let people touch the top of my dogs' heads, but that's ALL the time - not just on show days. (I encourage chest & chin scratches and petting the back of the dog, not the head.)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Hey, that's not true for all of us.  In fact, in Northern California, that probably only applies to a few _*at most*_. I, and a few others, let people touch our dogs all the way until we are walking into the ring. I just don't let people touch the top of my dogs' heads, but that's ALL the time - not just on show days. (I encourage chest & chin scratches and petting the back of the dog, not the head.)


Kimberly, Why? Grooming issues or polite issues?

Sheri


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's rude to the dog and is a very dominant gesture. Not always, but can appear to be a very aggressive action if the person is also leaning over the dog at the same time. I don't let any strangers come up and pat/pet/rub/scratch the top of my dogs' heads. Most any trainer will tell you to never approach a dog by putting your hand on their head too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> This is why no one wants you near their dogs at shows...sometimes even breathing on them will make their coat different.
> QUOTE]
> 
> We always have a lot of people that touch our dogs at shows, mostly people who haven't seen a Havanese before. I stop them when I need to brush the face for the ring but otherwise I'm fine with it. I've had my hands all through dogs, especially at Eukanuba but with permission first. Some even drop their dogs in your lap so they can run and do something and have the dog watched.


----------

